# hal - mysz, klawiatura - kilka pytan

## albatrosmw

witam

hal juz zainstalowany dziala bezblednie jednak nie do konca... ale od poczatku. czy majac zainstalowanego hal'a i evdev w INPUT_DEVICES potrzebuje jeszcze dodatkowo mouse i keyboard? usunalem je i przekompilowalem xorg-server i xorg-drivers. w xorg.conf nie mam wogole zadnego wpisu dotyczacego mouse i keyboard i w kazdym przypadku myszka dziala bezblednie jednak z klawiatura dzieje sie cos dziwnego... kiedy przytrzymam klawisz 'strzalka w lewo' lub 'strzalka w dol' kursor nie przesuwa sie juz tak jak w prawo czy w gore - po prostu nie dziala tzw powtarzanie jesli dobrze to okreslilem... druga sprawa pomimo tego ze nie chce uzywac mouse i keyboard w log'u caly czas widnieja wpisy o bledach:

```
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module mouse

(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module kbd

(II) UnloadModule: "kbd"

(EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module does not exist, 0)
```

dalsza czesc log'a juz z evdev:

```
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.2.5

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "pl"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device HID 062a:0000

(**) HID 062a:0000: always reports core events

(**) HID 062a:0000: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) HID 062a:0000: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) HID 062a:0000: Found x and y relative axes

(II) HID 062a:0000: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) HID 062a:0000: Configuring as mouse

(**) HID 062a:0000: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) HID 062a:0000: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 062a:0000" (type: MOUSE)

(**) HID 062a:0000: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) HID 062a:0000: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) HID 062a:0000: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) HID 062a:0000: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) HID 062a:0000: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button (CM)

(**) Power Button (CM): always reports core events

(**) Power Button (CM): Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) Power Button (CM): Found keys

(II) Power Button (CM): Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button (CM)" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "pl"

II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button (FF)

(**) Power Button (FF): always reports core events

(**) Power Button (FF): Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Power Button (FF): Found keys

(II) Power Button (FF): Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button (FF)" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "pl"
```

szukalem w internecie rozne sposoby konfiguracji hal'a ale nigdzie nie bylo wzmianki o tych 'starych' sterownikach stad wszystkie te moje pytania... oczywiscie plik 10-keymap.fdi istnieje w /etc/hal/fdi/policy:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">base</merge>

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           keyboard otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">keyboard</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">pl</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string" />

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

ponadto plik .xinitrc zawiera 'setxkbmap pl'.

z gory dziekuje za wskazowki, cierpliwosc i wyrozumialosc.

marekLast edited by albatrosmw on Tue Dec 08, 2009 8:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## radek-s

moj xorg:

```

  GNU nano 2.2.0                                                     File: /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "Module"

        Load "glx"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier "GeForce 8600 GTS"

        Driver "nvidia"

        Option "NoLogo" "True"

        Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

        Option "UseEdidDpi" "False"

        Option "DPI" "96 x 96"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier "Monitor LG L227WT"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Monitor "Monitor LG L227WT"

        Device "GeForce 8600 GTS"

        DefaultDepth 24

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "DAMAGE" "Enable"

        Option "Composite" "Enable"

        Option "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection
```

do tego:

```
cat /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-keymap.fdi

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">base</merge>

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           keyboard otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">keyboard</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">pl</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string" />

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

Moim zdaniem reszta ustawien jest zbędna

----------

